# Fixing stuck button on PPI processor



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am a victim of dead "up" button on the remote control of PPI DCX730 processor. Never thought it would happen to me, but you know... I decided to take some pictures while fixing it. 

It will take 5 minutes, good soldering gun, tweezers will help too. What I did here was I got rid of dead button (might try to find like that one later on) and took one from Preset 6 to replace it with.

So we have a dead button to deal with, in my case it was up arrow:










Undo two screws on the sides that hold plastic faceplate:










Carefully start separating face plate plastic with buttons from the rest of the control unit:










Undo the ribbon cable plug, it comes out by hand, no tools needed:










Once you undo it, you will be able to separate faceplate from the controller even more, opening access to 4 black phillips screw that hold PCB:


















Undo all 4 and start lifting PCB. BE CAREFUL as there are small tabs in plastic that hold PCB in. You can flex walls out to release PCB. You can see tabs towards the center of the picture:










Un solder what ever preset button you are ready to loose (make sure it is not the one that you have your best settings on right now):










Undo dead button:










And replace it with a good one: 










Close up what it should look like once you're done:










Putting it back together is a reverse, make sure you hook up the connector and don't get the ribbon jammed between plastics.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice tutorial. You can also fix them without soldering in a new one just in case someone wasnt comfortable with a soldering iron. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19662

These are all destined to fail at some point, its just a question of when.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...112&vReviewShow=1&vReviewRand=8141829#reviews

add some perfboard as a spacer and to center the wires, and should be good to go.

Alternately may be able to find that part on digikey.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ow, yours broke off. I got mine with a lop-sided #4 button had to take it appart to fix it. Mine didn't break like yours though, just was off the side of it somehow...although I can see it possibly doing it under normal use, might have happened when shipped.

You have the option of removing the flat data cable shown in picture #6 as well. It's just a flat ribbon that slides in a slot. The release is by pulling up on the brown clip around it. Pull up on the brown piece, the ribbon slides right out. To put back in, slide into the slot, hold in and press down on the brown clip to secure. It's just a little easier to fiddle with the controller unit without both parts attacked like that.


----------

